# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  طریقه پر کردن فرم تاییدیه تحصیلی برای دیپلم مجدد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## emprator227

سلام فرم رو چجوری پر کنم؟
روی پاک های پستی کدوم ادرس ها رو بنویسم؟

----------


## meh.75

کدوم فرم؟؟شما معافیت تحصلی گرفتین؟ایا از این نظر مشکلی نداشتین گیر ندادن؟؟

----------


## emprator227

> کدوم فرم؟؟شما معافیت تحصلی گرفتین؟ایا از این نظر مشکلی نداشتین گیر ندادن؟؟


من دانشجو ام ولی برای این مسئله گیر ندادن.
به من مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردم گفت برو پست یک برگه تاییدیه تحصیلی برای ما بیار.
حالا این فرم رو چجوری پر کنم؟
روی پاکت های پستی چجوری ادرس ها رو بنویسم؟

----------


## Black

> من دانشجو ام ولی برای این مسئله گیر ندادن.
> به من مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردم گفت برو پست یک برگه تاییدیه تحصیلی برای ما بیار.
> حالا این فرم رو چجوری پر کنم؟
> روی پاکت های پستی چجوری ادرس ها رو بنویسم؟


فرم؟
به من گفت تاییدیه دیپلمو باید ببری پست
ولی بهم فرمی ندادن
دیپلمم باید 2شنبه از مدرسه بگیرم

----------


## emprator227

> فرم؟
> به من گفت تاییدیه دیپلمو باید ببری پست
> ولی بهم فرمی ندادن
> دیپلمم باید 2شنبه از مدرسه بگیرم


همون فرمی که باید از پست بگیریم با مدرک تحصیلی بدیم به پست....

----------


## emprator227

> فرم؟
> به من گفت تاییدیه دیپلمو باید ببری پست
> ولی بهم فرمی ندادن
> دیپلمم باید 2شنبه از مدرسه بگیرم


همون فرمی که باید از پست بگیریم با مدرک تحصیلی بدیم به پست....

----------

